# U.S. Butte community helps rescued dogs



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

Posted: Oct 6, 2008 04:42 PM CDT

Updated: Oct 7, 2008 06:59 PM CDT

More than 100 dogs that were found locked in a broken-down school bus and trailer at the Flying J in Rocker Monday are getting some much needed care in Butte.

Since their traumatic ride from Colorado, the dogs have received a great amount of attention, not only from animal service workers at the scene, but also from the entire Butte community.

The dogs were seized Monday when they were found cramped in a school bus and trailer being towed by Phillip Brode of Colorado. Brode told authorities he was taking the dogs to Alaska to be used for sledding, but authorities said the dogs were not physically capable to pull sleds because of their poor physical conditions.

The dogs were transported to Butte's Anselmo Mine where they were examined by veterinarians and cared for by volunteers. Many of the dogs, which ranged in age from one week to eight years, had internal parasites, and all had fleas.

The dogs' situation has improved much in one day's time. People have delivered food and blankets. Volunteers came during their lunch hours to walk and clean the dogs.

People are also bringing items to the Chelsea Bailey Animal Shelter. That's where workers are urging people to take donations at this time.

Those involved say this is going to be a drawn-out process, dictated by the courts since Brode has been charged with cruelty to animals. Until it is worked out, the dogs will continue to need help and volunteers will continue to be wanted.

"Please give all these dogs a lot of love and attention up here, because they need all the love they can get up here, so any help we really would appreciate. It's a very sad situation so, I love pets, I'm an animal lover, so to me it's heartbreaking for me to see this. Got to be an animal lover when you see this. It breaks my heart," said Deborah Kent, a volunteer with the Spay and Neuter Group.

Many concerned community members are going directly to the mine site to offer their time or donations to the rescue effort. While workers at the mine appreciate the effort, they said this is not the best way to contribute.

Anyone wishing to volunteer time is asked to call the Butte YMCA at 782-1266 or the Animal Shelter at 533-5371. If no one answers, callers are asked to leave messages.

Financial donations are most appreciated at this point. Cash or check donations can be made to Albert Angel Fund/Huskies. These donations can be brought or mailed to the Animal Shelter at 699 Centennial Avenue or the YMCA at 2975 Washoe Street, Butte, Montana 59701.

Workers are also asking that no more food be donated. The dogs will be given one specific type of food to help ease their digestive systems.

Also, because the scene at the mine site can be emotionally distressing, workers are asking that no children under or around age 12 be brought to the site.

The YMCA is currently compiling an initial list of volunteers based on the calls they receive. These volunteers will be contacted in order to arrange a schedule of participation in the effort.

(Shane Ewing reporting for KXLF in Butte.)

Montana's News Station - Fair. Accurate. To the Point. -Butte community helps rescued dogs


----------

